# Settlement Visa Interview



## devilvera (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi All,

I applied for Settlement-Marriage Visa at 21st of May 2015. And today (27th June 2015) I got email received with subject: Your Visa Application from UK Visas and Immigration
saying: "A decision has been made on your application and your documents are being returned to the Visa Application Centre (VAC). You will be contacted again by the VAC once these documents have been received and they are ready for you to collect. If you have chosen to have your documents couriered to you, these will be despatched by the VAC once they have been received."

In my past, I've been granted for visitor Visa 2 times with different email I got today.
My 2 Visitor Visa emails that I got is:
with Subject: GWFxxxx UK Visas and Immigration has made a decision on your visa application
and saying: "All APPLICANTS: if you paid an additional courier or postage fee, documents will be sent to you.
THAILAND APPLICANTS: documents can be collected from the visa application centre after 2 working days. Collection times are Monday-Friday 10.00 - 16.00 and Saturday 08.30 - 12.00.
CAMBODIA, INDONESIA & VIETNAM APPLICANTS: documents can be collected from the visa application centre where you submitted your application after 4 working days."

And now, I'm a bit worried that I might get refusal since the different email that I've got.
I also been reading some post that it may required an Interview for settlement Visa. And until I got the email, I haven't got any Interview call. 
And the decision, it usually takes 3 months, but I got the decision email only for 36 days. Bit faster than usual?

Anyone would like to give an advice? 

Thanks.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

As we have said hundreds of times, there is are no hidden messages or codes in the emails you receive. They are generic emails. All you can do is wait until you receive your documents.

If they had wanted to interview you they would have contacted you before they made a decision.


----------



## devilvera (Aug 18, 2014)

hehehe.. Thanks Nyclon. 

I was didn't care before, knowing there will be no hidden messages or codes until I read that if I did not have a reference number in the email subject then I have been declined. 


Didn't know if its true or not. Ha.


----------



## devilvera (Aug 18, 2014)

I read from here: 
How To Detect A UK Visa Acceptance or Refusal Before Receiving Passport | UK Student Visa Advice

Don't know if its right or no. ha


----------



## La esperanza (Jul 2, 2015)

So then u got the visa without having gif reference number on the email ?


----------



## munmittal (Sep 21, 2015)

what do u meant by that?


----------



## Xhuntaar13 (Jun 23, 2015)

Did you get the visa?


----------



## La esperanza (Jul 2, 2015)

I mean is there any way to detect ur UK visa application acceptance of refusal ?


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

i don't think that there is any way to detect the result of UK visa application until you receive your document/passport.


----------



## La esperanza (Jul 2, 2015)

What about that ihs refund option vanishing theory after process email ?


----------



## kezcon (Jun 22, 2014)

its a myth.


----------



## La esperanza (Jul 2, 2015)

Some people are very sure about this ..


----------



## La esperanza (Jul 2, 2015)

Do u think immigration service is too fast that it will vanish refund option with in hour of sending process email


----------



## kezcon (Jun 22, 2014)

Just wait till you receive your passport, don't rely on a refund button.


----------



## devilvera (Aug 18, 2014)

ahh.. hi sorry.
So yes, I got the Visa. 
And there is no way to detect the result of UK visa application until you receive your document/passport. ha. so its only a myth.


----------

